# list of valid 3-digit ICD 10 codes



## uhlerclarem (Oct 20, 2015)

hi
any suggestions on where I can get a list of valid 3 digit ICD-10 codes?

my ICD-9 book from Optum had a list for 9 codes but can't find ICD-10?

thanks


----------



## ollielooya (Oct 20, 2015)

if you can get your hands on the ICD-10 General Code Set Manual from AAPC it lists the 3digit ICD-10 categories. My book shows they are on pps 6-13.


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 20, 2015)

July 30th 2015 MLN E-news had a link to download 2016 valid codes

http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/ICD10/Downloads/2016-Code-Descriptions-in-Tabular-Order.zip

Import the file icd10cm_codes_2016.txt into excel or other spreadsheet program. Once you have code and description in different columns add a blank column and use the LEN function to determine how many characters are in the respective code and filter 

There are 69,823 total codes for 2016 (that's every complete code)

I did a quick pivot table and found:

3 digit valid codes	229
4 digit valid codes	5466
5 digit valid codes	6169
6 digit valid codes      9250
7 digit valid codes	48709


----------



## uhlerclarem (Oct 26, 2015)

*thank you both!!*

thanks-you helped me out a great deal!


----------

